# Lake Toho.......



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Heading down to Lake Toho for the next couple days. Have never fished there, can anyone provide some insight. Thanks


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Best insight i can give for Toho is make sure your gear is up to par. There are some monster bass in that lake. And some big cats also.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

If you are going to West Lake Toho, stop by the Big Toho Marina.
Numerous guides hang out there, and if you can get up with Robbie Robinson, he is a local legend and a good guy.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That is a good crappie fishing lake!


----------

